# My big Caribe!



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

FTS









Finally pulled off a good shot!









Short Video.

My Caribe Tank!


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Um i dont see anything!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

NO PIC


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

ACE COLOURS GORGEOUS FISH MAN

WHERE ARE HIS FRIENDS????


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE BLIND MAN, NICE FISH DUDE! dont tyou think about getting him tankmates? linda lonely...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Excellent cariba specimen. He looks very healthy. How does he act when kept solitary like that? I'm curious, because I also have a solitary cariba (I'm sure you remember Fleck!).
~Taylor~


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RGS38 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE BLIND MAN, NICE FISH DUDE! dont tyou think about getting him tankmates? linda lonely...


Were not crazy their wasnt a pic up for awhile... Nice looking Caribe now that the pics up


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hes looking flawless..but i think you should get rid of what looks like bba on your plants


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

That caribe is real nice! How big is it? mine is at 7" pushing close to 8"

I like Solitary Pygos! I have a Solitary Caribe as well.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats a nice caribe you have there. How long have you had him? Been looking into getting a few of them myself.
E


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats one of the best looking caribes ive seen in awhile


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

as "PGD" would say that's a sexy Caribe!

personally the guy creeps me out.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

mooie foto's pils


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

He's a solid seven inch, I lost his friends last summer during a heatwave here in Holland. Looking to add 2/3 friends this month, will put a update out then.

Tx everybody,

Pilsnah.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pilsnah said:


> He's a solid seven inch, I lost his friends last summer during a heatwave here in Holland. Looking to add 2/3 friends this month, will put a update out then.
> 
> Tx everybody,
> 
> Pilsnah.


7 inch wow he looks bigger then that


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

THAT IS A GOOD LOOKING TANK. HE AIN'T LONELY. YOU ARE HIS ENTERTAINMENT.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

and great video,looks stunning.....keep us updated if you add some tank mates


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Very nice looking Cariba man. The good thing about having solitary Pygos is that they look perfect.



> That caribe is real nice! How big is it? mine is at 7" pushing close to 8"
> 
> I like Solitary Pygos! I have a Solitary Caribe as well.


Vick is that Taylors version of 7" or a real tape 8"?

Just messing with you Taylor







.

Hater


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats a really sharp tank- what size?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hater said:


> Very nice looking Cariba man. The good thing about having solitary Pygos is that they look perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, u know my measurements, i sold u a caribe back in the day, i didnt lie about size


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice caribe


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice cariba, cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

The tank is 120 x 40 x 50 cm, about 64 gallons.

I'll post a update when the new tankmates have arrived!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tank and great caribe


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW, he looks great, I have one about the same size then 3 others that are slightly smaller (sig). He looks good alone to be honest with you.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

nice


----------

